
Idris 2 programming language announced - adamnemecek
https://github.com/edwinb/Idris2
======
resoluteteeth
Until yesterday it was officially called "Blodwen" a "prototype successor to
Idris", so I assume the fact that it's now officially being called a "pre-
alpha implementation of Idris 2" means it's somewhat closer to being ready,
but is there some specific announcement about the exact significance of it
being officially called Idris 2 now?

Edit: Never mind, I found the official announcement on the Idris mailing list:
[https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/idris-
lang/PQSozmTvt...](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/idris-
lang/PQSozmTvtyo)

He says "No doubt I'll say more about this over the next few weeks," so it
sounds like he's planning on making a more detailed announcement later.

Edit 2: Also, as someone who hasn't been following Blodwen or how it's
different from Idris 1, this looks like a good introduction:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mOtKD7ml0NU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mOtKD7ml0NU)

